# Chuck's Secret Oak Pot Call



## James (Dec 7, 2014)

I got some Chestnut Oak from @windyridgebowman a while back. A customer wanted a really cool Pot Call and matching deer grunt for his father-in-law. Well I got into my secret stash of pot call blanks I got from Chuck and this is the result. The customer really likes it, now to finish the striker and deer grunt, then use the laser to custom personalize all of them.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## windyridgebowman (Dec 7, 2014)

WOW! that is nice James. Love that oak burl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 7, 2014)

Thats a winner for sure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sweet!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 7, 2014)

Sharp looking call !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 8, 2014)

Very, very nice James.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

